# Fried green tomatoes need work



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Made some fried green tomatoes yesterday. Used a flour and egg batter, seasoned with salt, pepper, and lots of onion powder in the batter. But the flavor was just terribly bland and plain (outside the green tomato's full flavor) I'm a seasoning nut, so how can I spice this up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I cover mine with hot sauce, like many people cover their french fries with ketchup. Other than that, whatever spices you usually use to spice up stuff will work on FGT's too.
Spring green tomatoes always seem zingier than fall green tomatoes. I suspect it's something to do with the amount of daylight in a day.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Forget the onions and fry them in a good bacon grease like maple bacon.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Mrs. Dash!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

My crazy family likes chili powder on their fried green maters. I just add the powder in the flour/corn meal bucket for dredging .


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't batter mine I toss them in seasoned flour. Salt, pepper, garlic & onion powder. Sometimes I use seasoning salt instead of salt.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

We just season flour with salt pepper and paprika. Then I serve it with a mayo and horseradish dip. Dh likes his very lightly floured, which I love, too, but I grew up on my mom putting some corn four in with the regular flour. Maybe that will add a little flavor?


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

Being a Yankee it took me a long time to get the hang of making fried green tomatoes for my southern husband. They were always so blah. Now, I always put a little salt and pepper on the tomatoes themselves then dunk in egg wash and then dredge in seasoned flour. I season the flour with salt, pepper, onion powder and a little garlic powder. I let them rest for a few minutes while the oil heats up and then start fryin.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Last week I added some fresh ground Chickpea flour to my seasoned flour...yummy! the Chickpea flour adds a nice crisp to the tomatoes!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I like WiHH's idea of cornmeal. 

I use an egg wash, then dredge in Wheat Germ & a touch of sugar. It really gives it a nutty, sweet-tart flavor - And more nutritious.

Lots of green tomatoes here this year...


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

I use a little baking powder in a mix of flour and cornmeal, helps thicken up the beading. If you want something really tasty, try crushing up Ritz crackers and breading in them intead... awesome.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Had fried green tomatoes last night, I got smart and decided to work smarter instead of harder.... I oven fried them. (I need to grind more chickpea flour)
Never thought about Wheat Germ, I'll have to try that!!!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Agree with WIHH....try adding some cornmeal to your dry mix....


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

by all means, do not use flour. I use corn meal with salt and pepper and just fried in a little oil. Cannot fry them fast enough. Corn meal gives them a much better flavor. I just sprinkle with salt and pepper, roll them in corn meal and fry until brown. yummy!!! I have had people that tell me they hated fried green tomatoes that they are delicious!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Dip your slices in egg, then in seasoned dry breadcrumbs and fry. Bacon fat is an added plus! Best ones I've ever made.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I use corn meal. I season with Cajun seasoning or granulated garlic, salt, and pepper and fry hot and fast in vegetable oil till golden brown and still a little firm.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I too, use corn meal... in fact, if you leave out the sugar from WIHH's recipe, you have mine. Corn meal adds the proper 'crunch'.

dawn


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I dredge them in flour then dip them into a buttermilk/mustard wash then into seasoned cornmeal (old bay and cajun seasoning) with a little flour added then fry in peanut oil. This also works very well for eggplant after its been salted, drained and rinsed.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I would add a bit of corn meal for texture and garlic pepper to kick the flavor up a notch if it were me.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep- the corn meal does it. I also mix my 'maters with sliced okra and fry together. Mouth-watering!!!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I love the cajun seasoning it adds a bit of kick not too hot.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

This is how we like ours. Just canned my first ever batch of green tomatoes - hoping to have fried green tomatoes this winter. 

Fried Green Tomatoes

1 egg
1 T milk or buttermilk
1/3 C flour
1/3 C yellow cornmeal
1 t Emerilâs Bam Creole Seasoning Mix or Old Bay Seasoning
3 firm green tomatoes
vegetable oil for frying or bacon grease

Beat egg and milk together. Mix flour, cornmeal, and seasoning. Core tomatoes and cut into thin slices, about Â¼â thick. Dip slices in egg, then cornmeal mixture to coat. Heat Â¼â oil in nonstick pan. In batches, brown tomatoes on both sides, turning once (1-2 minutes per side). Remove with slotted spatula to paper towels to drain. Serve immediately with hot sauce and lemon wedges. You could also sprinkle with some fresh Parmesan cheese. 

âAlmost makes me wish I grew up in the South. Think these would make great BLTs on toasted sourdough bread. Might try the BLT with a little pesto or basil mayo too. I read where you can freeze the fresh tomato slices in single layers for storage. Evidently you donât have to thaw them; just dip in the egg and cornmeal as above and fry. Sometimes itâs difficult to find green tomatoes. Also, try serving with horseradish sauce on the side.
You could also serve them with a chiffenade of fresh basil and feta or goat cheese. For a homey meal, consider serving with mac nâ cheese or how about with some spicy grilled shrimp.

Found the following recipe on Allrecipes for something called Wow Sauce to be served with fried green tomatoes. Think Iâll have to give it a try. (1 C mayonnaise, 1 T Creole mustard, 1 T horseradish, 1 t minced jalapenos). 

Emerilâs Creole Seasoning (Bam!)
Recipe from âEmerilâs New New Orleans Cookingâ.

2 Â½ T paprika
2 T salt
2 T garlic powder
1 T black pepper
1 T onion powder
1 T cayenne pepper
1 T dried leaf oregano
1 T dried leaf thyme

Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, forgot about these. We love these too. 

Tomato Towers
adapted from Recipezaar.com

2 green or red tomatoes
2 T flour
1 egg
1/2 T water
1/4 C Parmesan cheese, freshly grated
1/4 C fine breadcrumbs or Panko
1/2 t dry Italian seasoning
2 T olive oil, more if needed
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 C onion, finely diced
2 oz herbed goat cheese or feta
fresh basil leaves (garnish)

Slice the tomatoes into 12 rounds about 1/4â thick. If using red, ripe tomatoes, you may slice a little thicker. 

Mix the egg and water together and set aside. 

Mix the Parmesan cheese and flour together and set aside. 

Mix the breadcrumbs and seasonings together and set aside. 

Dust each tomato slice with the flour, then egg, then breadcrumb mixture. Place the breaded tomatoes on a sheet pan lined with wax paper and refrigerate for one hour. 

In a large skillet heat the oil over medium heat. 

Saute the onions and garlic until translucent. Remove the onions and garlic from the pan, leaving as much of the oil in the skillet as possible. Set the onions and garlic aside. 

Add more oil to cover the bottom of the skillet if necessary. Brown the tomato slices in the hot oil on each side and drain them on a plate lined with paper towels. 

To serve, place a couple of basil leaves on a serving plate. Place a single tomato on each plate and top with a bit of the goat cheese and onion mixture. Add another tomato and continue layering until you have three tomatoes in a stack. End with either another layer of onion and cheese or top with a fresh sprig of basil. 

Maybe serve with a nice juicy steak and a great mesclun salad.


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I dip in with flour, salt, pepper, cajon seasoning, & parmesan cheese mix. Fry in bacon grease and sprinkle with parmasen cheese after fried


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I use mostly cornmeal with some flour, salt, pepper and parmesan cheese. Fry in oil if I have to or bacon grease if I have it. I like them plain but my DS puts ranch dressing on his.


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

I put ranch on practically everything. Except ice cream.


----------



## yuppicide (Oct 21, 2002)

I buy mix in the store to make batter.. I usually look for cajun spiced ones, you know like chicken batter or something.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cornmeal seasoned with salt & pepper.

Dip in cornmeal

Dip in beaten egg & water

Dip in cornmeal.

The first dipping in cornmeal gives the egg wash something to grab on to, the second dipping gives the crunch!

Fry in bacon grease!

Nom!!


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

after the eggwash dip them in a cornmeal/flour with cajun seasoning. We use the Tony Chacceries (sp??). It is salty already so we do not add additional salt but you can season it to your taste..


----------

